# Gaggia Classic and Iberital MC2A Ordered



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

OK

After a huge amount of reading and some good advice from this forum, I've ordered the above, along with a naked portafilter, madebyknock simple tamper with box and mat, silvia wand and various other bits and pieces. Now I just need to wait.

I currently buy a Kilo of Ouseburn Coffee Foundry No.2 beans for my Moka Pot daily cup and 1 or 2 small bags of on spec beans from Hasbean each month.

What do people find best suited to the Classic Espresso blend wise?

I like a good full bodied Chocolatey sort of bean. i'm not really into the radically different sort of flavours.

By the way, thanks for the advice everyone, i think I'd still be dithering otherwise!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Whereabouts are you based?


----------



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

Newcastle upon Tyne


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Do you like the Has Bean offerings? If so try their espresso starter pack for a nice choice.

if you want something a bit darker then try Londinium


----------



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

I do like Hasbean, although not when they are described as fruity! Because he means it!

I'm not going to order anything until I am through the destructive phase tuning in the grinder!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Union Hand-Roasted Bright Note Blend works well.

I have had it through 3 different Gaggia Classics over the past 3 weeks!

Using both Eureka Mignon and Mahlkonig Vario grinders. You'd be hard pushed to tell the difference between each of them.


----------



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

I've got around 250g of Ouseburn Coffee Foundry No.2 to get through, and I read that Happy Donkey usually supplies some beans with their grinders so I've got a good bit of Coffee to get through, but I also expect to waste alot of it getting the grind right, so I'll probably hold off and then I'm tempted with a subscription to really start exploring.


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

Happy Donkey will supply 500g of beans and two shot glass's with the Iberital Mc2 Got mine this week, used most of the beans they gave me dialling in the grinder. Instructions for the grinder are on their web site. Going to try my hasbean blake blend tommorrow morning.


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

Hasbeab " Blake Blend" Gorgeous, especially in my double flat white.


----------



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

OK, Classic has arrived, and scales, nothing else yet.

The machine is primed and I've bought some Espresso grind Illy so I can see how the machine performs straight out of the box with a plastic tamper and not much else.


----------

